# Steamed Chicken with Shitake Mushroom and Ham



## Savory (Jan 13, 2012)

As I have mentioned in another post, I would like to share this recipe where chicken is marinated with soy sauce and corn starch first, then steamed with shitake mushroom. Hope you will find it interesting.
*
Steamed Chicken with Shitake Mushroom and Ham
*
This is  one of my favourite ways to cook chicken. 

Dried shitake mushroom is preferred  over fresh ones due to its stronger aroma. Chinese ham has a delicate texture  and it tastes a little like Virginia Ham.

There is no salt in this recipe, since soy sauce and oyster sauce  give enough saltiness.

Cooking wine is used in marinade to remove the pungent odor of  chicken. If you do not have it, it's ok.  Ginger does the same job.  Just use a  bit more ginger.


 Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 30 minutes 
Makes 4  servings 

*Ingredients*

Chicken drumsticks, chopped -- 8 
Dried mushroom -- 5 
Chinese ham, sliced -- 5 or 6 slices 
Soy sauce -- 2 tbsp 
Cooking wine -- 1 tbsp 
Oyster sauce -- 2 tbsp 
Cornstarch -- 2 tbsp 
Ginger -- 4 slices 

*Steps*



 Mix soy sauce, cooking wine, oyster sauce, and corn starch. Make sure there  is no starch lumps. Marinade chicken with the mixture for at least one hour, or  overnight.
 Soak dried mushroom in warm water for at least 30 minutes. Heat water in a  double steamer until boiling.
 When the mushroom is soft, remove from water, and cut into thin slices.
Arrange chicken, mushroom, and ham in a shallow dish. Place  ginger slices evenly.
When the water is boiling, place the dish in the double steamer  and steam for 30 minutes.
Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2012)

This sounds lovely, Savory, and very elegant!  Thanks, will try it!


----------



## Savory (Jan 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds lovely, Savory, and very elegant!  Thanks, will try it!


Thanks Dawgluver!


----------



## Savory (Jan 14, 2012)

This is what it looks like!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

Savory said:
			
		

> This is what it looks like!



I can't get the pics, Savory.


----------



## Savory (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

Savory said:
			
		

> Can you see it now?



Yes, got the first pic, and it is beautiful! 

 I still get an error msg for the others, but it may be because of the iPad.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2012)

I see the picture Savoy, and it looks like a lot of nice broth in the bowl.  I'm confused as to where the broth came from?  You cut the chicken legs in pieces?


----------



## Savory (Jan 14, 2012)

Kayelle, yes I the drumsticks in pieces. Steaming generates lots of broth. And the broth tastes very good.


----------



## spork (Jan 15, 2012)

That looks delicious, savory!
I don't have a cleaver, so I will try it with cut up thighs.  Are you sure 30 minutes is adequate for steaming chicken thoroughly?  I have some leftover Virginia ham, from Vermont...
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Savory (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks spork.
Yes, 30 minutes steaming is enough since the chicken legs are cut in pieces, so they cook quicker than whole chicken legs. 
If you use thighs, you might want to cut them smaller; or steam for longer, like 40 minutes.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2012)

it looks awesome


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job Savory writing up the recipe and taking your pictures. I hope to do as well some day.

I wish I could come over and try your cooking. I'm sure all your guests love it.


----------



## chopper (Jan 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Yes, got the first pic, and it is beautiful!
> 
> I still get an error msg for the others, but it may be because of the iPad.



It may be the iPad because the iPhone gives me an error message on the same pictures.


----------



## Savory (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Charlie.

Greg, indeed this is one of the dishes that I serve guests with! It's well received among my guests. Thank you!


----------

